# What games/novelty things are you doing/have done for your party?



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey, so the most popular game with my guests has been Halloween Bingo, the kids loved it far more than expected (aged between 8 & 11ish) at the time. This year I'm having a few adults coming too (yey!) I've just bought some Halloween charade cards (don't know how well they'll go down but we'll see!) I gratefully got some Halloween Cards Against Humanity from a lady off here... I've been thinking about having a 'spill your guts' type game but don't want to risk anyone puking in my house! Or any kids getting upset tummies later on (I'll be merging some games) and for novelty, I plan on making black Misfortune Cookies... Separating the harsher adult notes from the kids ones. There will only be about 4/5 adults so the 'Winking Murder Game etc won't really work... What has been popular/interesting things that you have enjoyed hosting/taking part in?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Treasure hunts have always gone down well, you can leave cryptic notes with little things like poundland items or sweets as prizes.
Team games are fun.. like separating in to groups and then competitively 'mummifying' a person in that group with toilet paper... the fastest team wins. 
There are loads of fun games on pinterest too


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks Lucid, I've got hundreds of things pinned on Pinterest from over the years, I really should have a look over my board sometime! Was just wondering about peoples first hand experiences though but nevermind, I've just found a decent thread full of ideas, I spent an hour looking earlier but somehow missed this one! I'll put a treasure hunt on for the kids though, I've already got a few ideas brewing so thanks for that too!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

Were playing tempt your fate and then we're handing out 2 toe tags to each person and throughout the night they have to try to collect other peoples tags for a big prize.


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

Too late for this year but for next - we tied mini donuts on string (among spiders) for the kids to have a bobbing for apples kind of game. Powdered sugar is really funny until you have to clean up so stick with plain or chocolate covered.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2018)

I’ve always done a scavenger hunt for the children. We hand them a clue when they walk in, the clue will lead them to some haunted display in the house where the next clue is posted. I do about 6/7 clues the final clue will take them to a goodie bag that has candy and inexpensive novelties. I get to show off my work & they have fun.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2018)

For the adults I do a quiz - the quiz is a combination of Halloween trivia, (movies, literature, music, historic facts, anything related to Halloween might be on it) & questions based on displays around the house..ie(in Dracula’s lair how many bats Are flying around? Find the witches spell book and list her potion ingredients.) the winner gets a prize. Every year after Halloween I would hit the stores and find one or two great gifts for next years party. ?????


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

Our parties are adult only and we have a very active, competitive group of friends and family! In the past years, we've had tempt your fate, a psychic or tarot card reader, an escape room, etc. We change them up a bit each year to match the party theme. Some other things you might try are eyeball beer pong, would you rather (fear factor style!) , trick or treat shots (yummy or yucky shots), fill the pumpkin (EW!), or some good go-to games with Halloween themes would be charades, pictionary, or DJ Bingo.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

A good game that works with kids or adults is like a "Who Am I?" game.
Everyone puts a Post-It on their own forehead. Beforehand, write the name of a famous monster or TV show or movie or candy, whatever you'd like. 
Sit in a circle. Everyone asks one question at a time to the person on their right. Whoever guesses correctly first wins! Then it's fun letting everyone try to keep guessing as well.
It's a cheap game that I have found has been popular at past parties!


----------



## LeaLo (Mar 2, 2017)

We usually have 50-60 people at our house and many of them don't know each other (some neighbors, some church friends, some work friends, some random people, etc). We tape a card from a deck on to the front of their shirts and they have to find others to make a poker hand by 10pm. Best hand wins $100 ($20 for each winning player). It brings random strangers together.


----------

